# 1st Quiz when they were young



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

*A. SOLVED*







*B. SOLVED*






*C. SOLVED*






*D. SOLVED*






*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2015)

Might need some clues for these David!


----------



## Redkite (Dec 14, 2015)

I've seen the photo in C somewhere recently, but having difficulty retrieving it from my tired old brain!


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

Clues: as requested by Alan.

B. Flew on Concorde

D. As seen on TV


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2015)

A - Robert de Niro? (Bananarama song?)


----------



## BobbieH (Dec 14, 2015)

C- must surely be Jean Claude Van dam. Nobody else has a surly mouth like that.


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

Northerner said:


> A - Robert de Niro? (Bananarama song?)



Whose Talkin Italian now! - quite correct Alan.


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> C- must surely be Jean Claude Van dam. Nobody else has a surly mouth like that.



Yes indeed BobbieH Jean Claude Van Dame


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 14, 2015)

D. Victoria Wood ?


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> D. Victoria Wood ?


'fraid not Matt, taking things quite literally

Think American.


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

He traveled by Concorde so he would be in two countries on one day


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 14, 2015)

B. Phil Collins


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> B. Phil Collins


Well done Matt he played drums in UK on Band Aid and flew to Philly to play drums on the American version.


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

Now last one is American, short hair, blonde and came out recently.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 14, 2015)

D. Ellen Degeneres


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> D. Ellen Degeneres


Well done Matt


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2015)

David H said:


> Now last one is American, short hair, blonde and came out recently.


Ellen came out in 1997!


----------



## David H (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow doesn't time fly


----------



## Northerner (Dec 14, 2015)

David H said:


> Wow doesn't time fly


I must admit, it doesn't seem that long ago


----------

